# Pic from my new 7D :)



## lance70 (Dec 17, 2012)

I just wanted to share a pic from my new camera, I purchased it from a local camera shop, very happy!  
 
This is a great site to learn from.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 18, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## mrhbh (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice.. 7D is a very nice camera..


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice.  Happy shooting.  Looking forward to seeing more post of shots from you.


----------



## daarksun (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Shooting!!!!


----------

